# new to forum



## mtmantid (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi I'm Jerry from Montana. I have been keeping mantids for a few years now. My kids are old enough now that they love them also so we are looking to pick up a few new ones. We have kept D.lobata,M.paykullii,P.paradoxa,H.grandis.,P.ocellata, a few native varieties, and my kids favorite S. lineola. We currently have about 25 lineolas.


----------



## Ian (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey Jerry, welcome to the forum


----------



## ramantis (Jun 9, 2007)

Jerry- Welcome aboard!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome, Jerry!


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Jerry, which part of MT are you from? I was in Butte, Montana for 3 years back in 1992-1995. I didn't see any mantis there, can't find any in Yellowstone park either.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to Montana!


----------

